# how does aquabid work?



## Rauddys809 (Jan 10, 2014)

im a bit confused how does aquabid work? if some one would be nice enough to explain to me i would appriciate it sorry for my newbienes :-D:-D:-D


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh lol, no worries! It can be a little confusing.

Okay so first you'd need an account if you wanted to bid or buy any of the fish/plants they have to offer. Sellers will post fish/plants every week or so and you can view them. If you say, click on the Crowntail Betta section and you see a bunch of listings for Bettas. You click on one that says Red Sunburst CT and you like it and you want that fish. There are a few things you can do, one is to bid on the fish if it says 15 dollars, you hit bid and if you don't type anything in the box it will bid 15 dollars for you. Bidding doesn't mean that you've purchased the fish, it means that you just put in money to try to get the fish. Someone else can come along and decide they like the fish too and bid one dollar higher than you. If it runs out before you bid another dollar higher, the other person wins the fish. It's like any other auction.

Now there is another option called Buy It Now or BIN, some sellers offer this while other's don't, forcing you to bid on the fish/plant. But if the BIN is the same as the bid price and you really want it, you click the BIN instead of bid unless you want to risk someone else bidding higher than you and you waste more money lol. So if there is a BIN and you really want it, go for it. Most of the time they are 5-10 dollars higher than the bid price, that's them trying to get you to bid because there might be a chance you can win it for lower the the BIN price, but you take the risk of something else possibly bidding higher than you.

Once you win a fish the seller will generally contact you within that day or the next three day's, you can contact them as well if you want but either or is fine. The seller tells you how much you owe with shipping (keep in mind, sometimes shipping is really high so keep an eye out for that) and then you pay through paypal generally with their email and the fish is sent on its way!

Now if you buy a fish from Thailand the fish has to come from Thailand to the US to a legal Transshipper. Transshippers are basically a place of import, you cannot buy a fish and have it not sent though the transshipper, basically in case of disease or anything that might come over here. It's to prevent our natural habitats from being destroyed by possible diseases half way across the world. So say you won your fish for 15 dollars, the Thailand sellers generally ask you to help in shipping to America which is around 4-5 USD. The fish is then sent to the transshipper of your choice which for you would be Linda Olsen usually. She's really great. She gets the fish, you or her contact each other to work out shipping prices, she gives you options for USPS or FedEx and prices to work with. Normally shipping is around 30 dollars for next day shipping. So in total your fish costs: 15+5+30 which is 50 dollars for a fish. 

Is that what you needed to know? Let me know if anything needs more explaining and I'd be happy to!


----------



## Rauddys809 (Jan 10, 2014)

yes that was what i was looking for O: thank you sir 50 for a fish lol thats a lot


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad to be of service! Well the fifty is if you buy from Thailand. If you buy a fish in the us shipping is generally like sixteen so you get a gorgeous fish for around twenty. Each seller is different so you just have to keep your eyes peeled.


----------

